# Hot Pixel on my D90



## Logan.Gee (Apr 28, 2010)

I bought my D90 from a friend earlier this month and recently discovered a hot pixel. It shows up at all shutter speeds and every ISO I've tried. 

Here are 3 pictures to show you what I mean.

all 3 are at f/4.2 with a 1/5 second shutter.

200 iso






1250 iso





3200 iso





He purchased it in September of 2008, so the warranty is up.

Is there anything I can do about this? I wouldn't think Nikon would fix it for free.

Has anybody yielded positive results with these?


----------



## lvcrtrs (Apr 29, 2010)

First I had to clean the dust off of my monitor.  It's left of center, upper left quarter, yes?  If it's out of warranty and it doesn't affect your pictures you might just wish to live with it before spending $$ to have it taken care of.


----------



## Logan.Gee (Apr 29, 2010)

Dust off your monitor? Yeah, it's the bottom right quarter of the upper left quarter if that makes sense.

It does affect my pictures, that's why it's annoying. Noticeable when you look at the pictures.


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Apr 29, 2010)

There's a feature on my Canon Rebel that lets me map these pixels and remove them. It averages the information from surrounding pixels and puts that information in place of the hot pixel. See if your camera does that too.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## mrpink (Apr 29, 2010)

clone brush and move on.  not worth the $$ to fix.  mine has about three hot pixels and I really don't care, 5 seconds in PP and they are gone (I know where they are so no hunting around).



p!nK


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't worry about it, my camera has a few hot pixels when i do long exposures, there's nothing to worry about. If it does bother you, you can always clone it out, otherwise, you wouldn't even notice it in print.


----------



## Garbz (Apr 29, 2010)

Does it appear at faster shutterspeeds too?


----------

